# dyndns eigener webserver



## mike-net (15. Juli 2006)

Hy hab grade dyndns auf meinen router installiert. Router is Linksys WRT54G. Was muss man da noch machen das man zb. eine index.html onlinen anzeigen von c:\ .Gibts da irgendwo Aleitungen auf deutsch das wäre sehr hilfreich.
Denn mein projekt is volgendes das ich nen eigen webserver für freunde und ne private tauschbörse von dateien zb. MP3 machen will und das von meinen pc aus allerdings mit Passwort.  
Habt ihr da ne Idee oder ne Anleitung für sowas oder ...?
Im vorhinein vielen dank und ich hoffe ich schaff das. 

LG. Mike


----------



## D@nger (15. Juli 2006)

Hallo, natürlich willst du nur lizenzfreie Lieder tauschen, oder?! Na klar doch. Also du brauchst einen Webserver (ich würde Apache empfehlen), so dann brauchst du einen Dyndns-Account und einen Dyndns-Updater. Das wars dann auch schon. Für den Passwortschutz verwendest du das "Apache-Modul" htaccess.


----------

